# Best OEM sound system



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

What is the best OEM sound system you have heard, and why???


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

My 2016 Jeep Wrangler unlimited rubicon hard rock 

- because it's the newest car I have owned (last car was MY2000)
- usually when I am in other people's cars, audio system is usually off 

Didn't 5th gear do a comparison best oem vs aftermarket? If I recall they used a Bentley or rolls


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Jbl mark levinson Toyota/Lexus . Why. It actually sounds good.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Burmester Mercedes S class


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Dynaudio in Volvo.


----------



## Mullo47 (Feb 7, 2016)

The els system Acura tlx, sounds darn good.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

2015 Durango R/T Beats.

It has its limits (resonance in the doors) but tonality, imaging, and detail are really quite good.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bentley GT. Actually sounded really good for a factory system. Upfront bass, had a decent stage with a reasonable center image, and smooth frequency response.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

One in the only factory red Spyker ever made. I don't even know what brand the stereo was. The car itself was overly impressive. When I showed interest in the radio the guy asked me if I wanted some old McIntosh gear that he had collecting dust in the basement. He gave me some pretty valuable home Mac gear from 1982. Needles to say that's a factory car experience I won't forget.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Jbl mark levinson Toyota/Lexus . Why. It actually sounds good.


I will second this one, although I have not heard the Buick with the Revel system which is supposed to be better.


----------



## bugsplat (Nov 7, 2014)

My brothers 2013 Audi S4. The stock head unit had DSP'ish settings. It was very simplified but it did offer TA for different points in the car. Mid-bass was awesome and sounded as if it came from the dash. Everything was blended beautifully. I almost half tried pulling panels off to get a look at its guts.


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

Infiniti Q50 with the Sound Studio by Bose. There are actually articles about it being the best produced so far.

I has a short spell with my 2014. Went from a truck to a car and then back in 6 months. Fortunately it didn't hurt the wallet too much but yep, it hurt.

Anyways, great sounding system with driver side time alignment. Not that powerful in overall watts (somewhere around 300 I think) but the volume you could get out of it was very impressive.

I miss that car once in a while, it drove so nice, was luxurious but once you went into sport mode, you could take corners at speeds that would blow your mind and you could actually turn off the nanny BS and make it slide.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Anything by BOSE.


----------



## FouierSeries (Feb 8, 2016)

^that a joke?


08 Audi A5

Impressive bass for a factory stereo...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FouierSeries said:


> ^that a joke?
> 
> 
> 08 Audi A5
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Nakamichi in a Lexus which means I haven't heard much.


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

troutspinner said:


> Infiniti Q50 with the Sound Studio by Bose. There are actually articles about it being the best produced so far.


Is that the system with 10s in the doors? If so, I've always wondered how that sounded...


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

halfstock said:


> Is that the system with 10s in the doors? If so, I've always wondered how that sounded...


Not sure it's the same driver but there is a Klippel review here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/115621-bose-oem-10-subwoofer.html

My father in laws Nissan Altima (2014?) with the Bose system is ok at best. The bass is very clearly in back and midrange is so so at best. Maybe I am being picky for a factory setup, but it is underwhelming to me.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

The best I have heard was the new Lincoln MKX with the Revel audio system. Sounds amazing!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. I recently auditioned the B&O system in a 2016 Audi Q5 and I have to say I was very impressed with it. What stood out the most for me was the clarity and the mid-bass. Imaging was good, too once I adjusted the balance to the right. I could probably live with that system without any major modifications.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't heard it myself yet, but the Mark Levinson system in the Lexus RX350 appears to be pretty awesome. It is the first effort from our friend Natan Budiono following his job change. He did the design and tuning of the Fender audio systems in Volkswagens while he was at Panasonic and those sounded really good (except in the Passat which had manufacturing issues). He is now doing the Mark Levinson systems for Lexus.

The Automotive Hi-Fi System Shootout - Gear Patrol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually sat in a Bugatti Veyron which sounded quite good.

The owner didn't know much about the audio, but a couple quick Googles revealed that it had BETTER sound good


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

halfstock said:


> Is that the system with 10s in the doors? If so, I've always wondered how that sounded...


Yes it is. It is their 14 speaker system.


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anything by BOSE.


I know, I know. Saying Bose is poser in these realms but you have to give credit where credit is due, they put together some very tight products that for the average, even above average consumer enjoys.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

bugsplat said:


> My brothers 2013 Audi S4. The stock head unit had DSP'ish settings. It was very simplified but it did offer TA for different points in the car. Mid-bass was awesome and sounded as if it came from the dash. Everything was blended beautifully. I almost half tried pulling panels off to get a look at its guts.


I'll second that. My pops has the 13 S4 with the Bang Olufsen system and it's ain't half shabby. 



troutspinner said:


> I know, I know. Saying Bose is poser in these realms but you have to give credit where credit is due, they put together some very tight products that for the average, even above average consumer enjoys.


PPI-ART was kidding, just so we're clear. And honestly Bose doesn't deserve any credit in the OEM realm other than marketing and coverage. They were the first widespread name in OEM. But the amount of money they up-charge vs the system you get is criminal. I'll give their marketing credit, as usual. But from the customer perspective, screw them.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Haven't heard one yet that I'd be able to accept.
The 1st gen Porsche Cayenne with that tragic bose woofer beneath the rear cargo area door. 

Anything that came in factory Rolls Royce Phantom systems. Some of them were malfunctioning from the time they left the factory. Ridiculous in a car that pricey.

Ferrari of any description. Speakers that rot in 18 months, in one of the most popular supercar brands available. Attention to detail which includes trim panels that don't fit, butyl strips used to hold door panel parts in place. Really sad.

Lamborghini, esp the Gallardo. They came from the factory, with butyl holding the door release trims in place, due to the poor design and quality of the plastic. The audio system is similarly disappointing.

Pagani Huyara, looks like pure sex, with the gorgeous trim and bespoke Sonus Faber speaker pods. Much like porn, it's nothing at all like the real thing. But with a car that special, who cares about the audio system!

Maserati, why why why? Speaker locations that suck, filled with speakers that sound telephonic, rather than stereophonic. 

Recently had an anniversary edition Porsche 991 come in for some attention. Couldn't believe that it did not even come with BT for phone or audio. Even if not for the sake of audio, BT should at least be considered as a safety feature for phone. 

So many years spent in this business, and I still fail to understand what the hell the factory is thinking when they do stuff like this. 
Audio, I get. It's dictated by the accounting department.


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

I havent heard many, but on the lower end side of things, I like the scion tc sound systems that have the 3 ways on the front doors. Imaging was not the best but it was extremely clear and the headunit had alot of different DSP settings. 
Also my girlfriend has a 09 Eclipse with the RF sound system. While the 10" sub it came with was very peaky and didnt quite fill up the whole car, I was impressed with the front stage for clarity and imaging.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

kyheng said:


> Dynaudio in Volvo.


I'm going to second this... actually I was thinking more of the old Dynaudio setup that came in Volkswagen's. Probably very similar to what was in Volvo. 

They were basically fitted with modified Esotec speakers:
8" (MW172) drivers in the front, and 6" (MW162) in the rear, with Esotec MD102 tweeters.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

jimmydee said:


> I'm going to second this... actually I was thinking more of the old Dynaudio setup that came in Volkswagen's. Probably very similar to what was in Volvo.
> 
> They were basically fitted with modified Esotec speakers:
> 8" (MW172) drivers in the front, and 6" (MW162) in the rear, with Esotec MD102 tweeters.


Well, I only listened to VW's Toureg's setup only and it is quite good considering a "stock" system. Never heard on Volvo yet and I'm sure it won't be bad either


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

kaigoss69 said:


> What is the best OEM sound system you have heard, and why???


The Levinson system in my Genesis is pretty good. The lows are anemic and the highs are a bit rolled off, but sins of omission are OK.

The Fender system in the VW Golf sounds pretty good.

I haven't heard any of the B&O systems but I'd like to.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I just listened to a JBL synthesis system in a new sequoia 
It was awesome. Image in center .


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

gu9cci said:


> Burmester Mercedes S class


I will 2nd this. I work for MB and that system sounds wonderful. At least tonally... I haven't had the opportunity to really get any good seat-time with some discs to say how it stages, however.


----------



## GeoGeek (Mar 16, 2010)

2016 Audi TT with the B&O system.....the first factory radio I haven't wanted to make changes to immediately. Up-front bass, clean & smooth mid & highs. Very low distortion at moderate to high volume levels. 
This is one car where I can say that the upgrade to the "premium" stereo (the Bang & Olufsen) is actually worth the price....I can't see getting a better result by spending the price difference on aftermarket gear.

I'm also a fan of the Mark Levinson systems in some of the Lexus vehicles.


----------



## USP45 (Mar 20, 2016)

My father has a 2014 Mercedes CLS 550 with the "normal" stereo system in it, not even the upgraded and it sounds pretty darn good. Everything blends well and imaging is not bad after you tune it a bit. I certainly would not be looking to make a lot of changes as the return would not be enough of a gain for the time/investment.


----------



## slowhatch (Nov 29, 2014)

I was a Rolls/Bentley tech for quite a few years and had a chance to listen to most all of the higher end cars out there. The ones that stood out for me were some of the S class MB and the Phantoms were pretty good. The Mulsanne wasn't terrible but the rear sunshade would rattle on them with heavy bass, it was good otherwise. The Naim system in the continentals always seemed like a let down to me, especially for the price. It was marginally better then the standard system. I never heard anything decent from a Ferrari or Lamborghini, a few Audie's were nice and some 7 series. The Maybach was pretty good too.

Oh yeah, I didn't mind the JBL system in my highlander.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

I test drove a 2015 Hyundai Genesis sedan today with the 14 speaker Lexicon system. Wow, it sucks!!! I didn't even want to turn it up or load a CD of my own. I couldn't get past the fact that there is NO time alignment setting for the driver and that imaging absolutely SUCKS. I was actually seriously thinking about buying the car and I was encouraged by all the positive reviews, but man it is no better than the L7 system in my 3-series. Next.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Lexus RX350 with premium ML sound is actually quite impressive IMO.

The imaging is quite good in ALL seats and pretty decent tonally. Only thing is it's not a ground pounding system for sure.

EDIT: I thought Patrick Bateman was always saying how good his system was in the Genesis Sedan??? Maybe thinking of someone else on here...


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

1993 Lexus GS300 Nakamichi OEM System


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

BMW Alpina said:


> 1993 Lexus GS300 Nakamichi OEM System


That's the best factory sound I've heard too... but I haven't heard any other premium systems as of late.

I listened to the JBL system in a 2015 Camry and was not impressed at all which made me decide to skip paying extra for it and use that money to do my own thing.


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Truthunter said:


> That's the best factory sound I've heard too... but I haven't heard any other premium systems as of late.
> 
> I listened to the JBL system in a 2015 Camry and was not impressed at all which made me decide to skip paying extra for it and use that money to do my own thing.


Hello,
what funny was, I tried to upgrade my 1993 Lexus GS300 Nakamichi OEM sound system (this was back in 1993)...
and after I am done, I actually want to go back to stock Nakamichi OEM system... my final iteration of the upgrade don't make it sound much nicer...
especially considering the amount of money I spent...
well, it's a bit louder and more bass, but the original Nakamichi configuration was more ... natural and pleasant...


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am flabbergasted about the lack of decent imaging in most OEM systems. In today's age DSP processing is cheap and I cannot imagine that having a "driver" setting would add much cost to the production of these systems. Is it because consumers just don't care, or that the automakers have no clue about producing a decent sounding audio system? For me, if the imaging is off, I don't even want to turn it up because I just can't stand it if voices are not centered on the soundstage. In most cases I'll just turn the radio off or I put my phone on the dash and listen to talk radio


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

JVD240 said:


> EDIT: I thought Patrick Bateman was always saying how good his system was in the Genesis Sedan??? Maybe thinking of someone else on here...


The new models must have different systems because there is no T/A used and you don't even have an EQ, just the plain ol' bass, mid and treble settings.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

My wifes '16 Outback really sounds decent,built in EQ settings for tailoring the sound.Good imaging ,excellent midbass and decent lows for cheapo speakers.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

The 2017 Highlander sounds bomb. I was honestly mind boggled how good it sounded stock.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> I test drove a 2015 Hyundai Genesis sedan today with the 14 speaker Lexicon system. Wow, it sucks!!! I didn't even want to turn it up or load a CD of my own. I couldn't get past the fact that there is NO time alignment setting for the driver and that imaging absolutely SUCKS. I was actually seriously thinking about buying the car and I was encouraged by all the positive reviews, but man it is no better than the L7 system in my 3-series. Next.


Well I bit the bullet and purchased a 2015 Genesis 5.0 Ultimate with the 17-speaker Lexicon system. I have to say, it sounds a lot better than the 14-speaker system. Imaging is much improved, and with a couple of clicks of balance to the right, I really can't complain with the results. Highs are crisp and clear, mids decent, midbass is loud and tight (albeit with a certain amount of distortion built-in), bass is lacking, as expected. They use what looks like an 8" low profile sub IB in the rear deck, and I am looking at options to upgrade it, without losing the stock look.

Overall I am quite pleased with this system!


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

17 speakers, good god


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

thornygravy said:


> 17 speakers, good god


Yes, that's what it takes I guess. 

I have to say, the difference between the 14 and 17 speaker systems is the presence of 2 midranges and 1 tweeter (for the center), and that helped tremendously with imaging. It's still not perfect, but definitely acceptable.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Dynaudio in the Volvo by the longest shot, most tonally accurate oem system and it wasn’t even a new car, probably was a 08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

kaigoss69 said:


> Well I bit the bullet and purchased a 2015 Genesis 5.0 Ultimate with the 17-speaker Lexicon system. I have to say, it sounds a lot better than the 14-speaker system. Imaging is much improved, and with a couple of clicks of balance to the right, I really can't complain with the results. Highs are crisp and clear, mids decent, midbass is loud and tight (albeit with a certain amount of distortion built-in), bass is lacking, as expected. They use what looks like an 8" low profile sub IB in the rear deck, and I am looking at options to upgrade it, without losing the stock look.
> 
> Overall I am quite pleased with this system!


Worked on that model car with the 17 speaker system a little over a year ago (customer wanted to add bass) and I was super underwhelmed with how bad it sounded for such a prestigious and pricey car.


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

20105 Cadillac ATS 
Imaging good, centered and up front ... bass dialed back and would not come in until way late as the dial rotates forward.

2011-2012 Lexus IS250 - beware those systems because the amps die. I have in my hands, an amp that either turns on and works fine on all channels or it doesn't and the aftermarket warranty covered a replacement at $1300 CDN. There are a lot of channels to play with, including a dedicated sub channel for a 2 ohm unit. It may get some use at some point, as it was free and repairs in the US, run $250-350 or so. There is an entire aftermarket repair process (much like simply replacing a main board) just like with the late eighties/early nineties Mitsubishi ECU's (made for Chrysler and Dodge/Plymouth too but rebadged) that all fried in time due to the capacitors that were not up to the task of heat/time. $1.50 in parts, or a replacement ECU which was $750 from the dealers or you had to wait to get one from the yards. 

Anyways, the ATS sounded decent.

2017 Volkswagen Tiguan R line with the Fender system. Word has it that Volks asked to have it redesigned, so that you couldn't kill the speakers under warranty, by dialing certain things back ... you tell me what and I will give you a lollipop. It does sound decent and has lots of energy funneling through the speakers. Trunk mount sub if I remember well enough.

If you ever buy a 2009-12 Jetta, beware the base base model radio and single front door speaker setup. It is like eating cardboard, because you will never forget the day you did. Great experience, never thought a manufacturer would go back to 1981 in terms of sound offerings. Ghetto blasters sounded better in their natural environment.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Have had 3 cars with Beats, and they were all equally terrible. Harmon Kardon in my BMW was decent. Lexus GX460 with Mark levinson takes a strong 2nd place. My #1 extra most best-est favorite listening experience in a stock car was a 2013 Hyundai Genesis V8 with the 17 speaker Lexicon. At any volume all tones were well balanced no piercing highs, no overwhelming lows, just clean at any and all volumes.


----------



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Had the pleasure to experience the Dynaudio system in VW Passat (model 2009, no subwoofer), played nicely, layed back Dynaudio character. 

Now, newer car, Audi A6 (model 2015) with the Bang&Olufsen system - better than the Dynaudio (for my taste). Clean, crisp sounds, can also turn up the volume and no problems what so ever.

Having heard both of these: I would not pay the extra money if buying new. You can put together far better sound for a lot less money:

Dynaudio: 1500€ (just speakers)
B&O: approx. 7500€ (if my info is correct).


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I was asked recently to write a review by LACar.com of the Bose Panaray System in a 2018 Cadillac CTS. I think it will post sometime next month.


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm about to be blasphemous but the Bose 4.0 system in the Caddys weren't bad.

It had 8s in tbe front doors and an IB 12 in the rear shelf. Iirc, it was like 425wrms total power, all channels driven. It wouldn't set off car alarms and the highs weren't 100% crisp but it was good. Good enough that I didn't swap it out.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

garysummers said:


> I was asked recently to write a review by LACar.com of the Bose Panaray System in a 2018 Cadillac CTS. I think it will post sometime next month.


Very cool Gary. If you wouldn't mind, could you post up a link when this is published?


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I always thought the bmw Logic 7 was good, not the best but good. I transplanted the M Individual audio into my Bmw 335i and must say the Dirac audio is one of the best oem systems I have ever heard (as long as the surround is turned off). 16 drivers and 850w rms.


----------



## bob01464 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gotta put in my vote for the Audi B&O system. My 2014 A5 is the first car I didn't want to gut and start over. Will probably just be doing the subwoofer upgrade at some point this summer.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Very cool Gary. If you wouldn't mind, could you post up a link when this is published?


Click the link in OP. Should take you there!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

garysummers said:


> Click the link in OP. Should take you there!


Found it. Thanks! 

THE SOUND OF 34 VOICES SPEAKING - The curious listener's guide to the Bose Panaray System in the Cadillac CT6 | LA Car


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That MECA score though.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Found it. Thanks!
> 
> THE SOUND OF 34 VOICES SPEAKING - The curious listener's guide to the Bose Panaray System in the Cadillac CT6 | LA Car


The underseat woofers are pretty cool, I could do without motorized stuff for sure.

Curious if the 4" in the front doors are only midbass and the 4" in the dash midranges or both cover the same frequencies.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Focused4door said:


> The underseat woofers are pretty cool, I could do without motorized stuff for sure.
> 
> Curious if the 4" in the front doors are only midbass and the 4" in the dash midranges or both cover the same frequencies.


Interesting yes, must have been quite constraining for the engineers to have to split that much, cost/size/noise/vibrations/multi seats and who knows what else.
4 woofers in the floor, 2 in doors, 1 on dash and 2 tweeters per side! :laugh:
Maybe the door play upper bass/low mid and the dash play mids up to low treble.
for tweeters something like 2 per seat, one firing one seat other one firing opposite seat?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

From a cursory look at the diagram, I see the following:

1) A three driver center channel. Bit of an odd choice, because I would want very wide beamwidth for a center channel, and a horizontal array has narrow beamwidth.

2) There are dual drivers in each A Pillar. I believe Bose is doing what they always do, which is take one very small paper coned woofer and have it cover a very wide range. As much as seven octaves. This is a tricky one; it really works, it can be satisfying. But the very wide bandwidth causes distortion. I sometimes wonder if this is intentional. (A lot of people like the sound of distortion.)

3) The really odd one is that horn in the floor. At first, I'd assumed it was a midrange horn, but on a 2nd look, it actually appears to be a bass horn(!) This is an exceptionally odd choice. For a midrange horn, it sorta makes sense, it would give you the ability to make the soundstage very deep. But for a sub? Very odd. It's fairly easy to get the illusion of 'up front bass' with a sub in the back. If I had to take a 'stab' at this, I would argue that Bose is trying to coax as much output as humanly possible from a very small woofer. Bose has a patent on a TV subwoofer that works on the same principle. It's basically a way for them to get fairly high output out of very very very shallow depth. Of course, a shallow subwoofer achieves the same goal with less fuss. But the Bose solution has a couple of advantages. First, a couple of 3" "woofers" are cheaper than a shallow sub. Second, because it's a horn, you can snake it around empty space in the car (or television.)


I've always found Bose to build clever stuff, but I shudder to imagine what this system costs. It's interesting that Bose' prosound stuff is so conventional, but their car audio stuff is so bizarre.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, it just hit me, the reason Bose put that horn in the floor:

My assumption was that this was a strange choice, because it's fairly easy to get the 'bass up front' illusion with a sub in the trunk. But now I see why they did what they did:

There's a few cars with shallow subs located in the floor of the car. BMW does this. When you put the woofer in the floor, it tends to wind up in the center of the car. That's sorta OK if you have a low pass filter set below the Shroeder Frequency.

But Bose is using something like three inch "subwoofers." So they're probably running that "subwoofer" well up into the midbass. And if you're doing that, it will definitely mess with the stage.

Basically it sounds like Bose wanted to avoid putting a sub in the trunk.

I have midbasses under the seat in my car, but the illusion improves when you add a second set equidistant with the first set, somewhere else in the car. (My 2nd set were under the dash.) With two sets, it confuses your perception of where the sound is coming from. Basically makes the midbass sound 'diffuse' which is what I like.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> From a cursory look at the diagram, I see the following:
> 
> 1) A three driver center channel. Bit of an odd choice, because I would want very wide beamwidth for a center channel, and a horizontal array has narrow beamwidth.
> 
> ...


Ha ok now I see it:









deosn't look like a horn to me, more a bandpass that you could have built.

For #1 I guess processing manages the dispersion, maybe it’s even 1 per seat and the central one to create a hole?

#2 could be the same since they look to be angled differently. One pair per seat.

#3 maybe it’s just for mid/upper bass, then the door mid take over?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep. Their patent shows a horn, what wound up in the Caddy seems to be yet another variant on the Bose transmission line.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

garysummers said:


> Click the link in OP. Should take you there!


Thank you Gary for the review, very precise and no BS!
Did you have chance to experience the new volvo system?

Volvo S90 | Bowers & Wilkins


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Yep. Their patent shows a horn, what wound up in the Caddy seems to be yet another variant on the Bose transmission line.


The patent yeah no doubt, but on the car visual it's not clear, well yeah maybe we can detect the tunnels near the drivers. As you said earlier it must be like their TV.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Adding another one, it’s a Renault/Devialet concept car so comes with a lot of hype, but still interesting: 
https://www.devialet.com/en-us/story-symbioz-demo-car/

https://youtu.be/k-FROg06nHU

Curious to see how these pillars/diffusors work for mids/highs:










(note that they must have been designed for the "saloon mode" when all seats are facing each others)


----------

